# Happy 2014



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, it's here and what we do with it is up to us. I have my goals for this year written down and ready to go. Most of them center around finances as I'm planning on buying a house and if it all works out right will have the credit card debt from the marriage finished. 

What are your goals for this year?


----------



## browneyes74 (Sep 1, 2013)

My goals are to make sure I'm healthy and all my baggage from marriage is unpacked. 

Build my house on my 4 acres that I'm splitting off from our home on another road  

Make it a home for my 2 kids and me  

Get back into MY hobbies.. And working out!


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

Happy 2014! My goals are to have a safe pregnancy, deliver a healthy baby, (I'll know the gender hopefully this month) keep having a healthy relationship with the father to be (aka love of my life) hopefully finish 1 of the writings that I started years ago, and as much as waitressing has helped me...I don't want to do this forever.


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

1- To progress in work if possible (sadly I work in a dead mans shoes situation)

2- To try and stop smoking before my 40th birthday in early Feb.

3- To maintain NC with XH

4- To build a fence and a decking area in my garden - Conrad's given me enough 2 by 4's last year to do this cheaply.

5- To stop clock watching and actually enjoy a year (2013 was all about the split/divorce dates/deadlines)

6- To continue to visit and use TAM.


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Feeling blessed to start 2014. 2013 was a challenge - I'll stay positive and say it was never dull. Resolution-wise:

1) Reach my weight loss goal by getting into the best shape of my life
2) Finish my writing projects
3) Meditate daily
4) Travel more
5) Learn to knit 

May 2014 be our best year yet!!!


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

To learn lessons from the past and be open to what comes my way. This will lead me to complete the goals I set for myself. I will sell my house and make a new nest somewhere else. I will complete my PhD. I will open my heart and release the bad feelings to make room to embrace what the future holds for me. I will be open and honest with people in my life and I will take care of me! Wishing you all the best for the new year


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

To learn how to be happy by myself.
Quit smoking, once and for all.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

stillhoping said:


> To learn lessons from the past and be open to what comes my way. This will lead me to complete the goals I set for myself. I will sell my house and make a new nest somewhere else. I will complete my PhD. I will open my heart and release the bad feelings to make room to embrace what the future holds for me. I will be open and honest with people in my life and I will take care of me! Wishing you all the best for the new year


What's the PhD in?


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

Nursing, I teach at a college.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

stillhoping said:


> Nursing, I teach at a college.


Very cool. I teach College/AP Physics.


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

Love teaching, I worked as a nurse for 25 years, this is a great combination of both.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

That must be very exciting finishing up the PhD at this point in your career. One heck of a goal for 2014!!!!


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

all part of tenure and promotion. I only waited so long because I was home, raising my kids. Besides, you know what they say, can't teach an OLD dog new tricks... well I am NOT old!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Keep working on my degree and pay off some debt and TRAVEL to somewhere beachy or someplace new! 

Oh and have SEX. Finally! LOL


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

Ahh yes, sex. Sounds good


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Keep working on my degree and pay off some debt and TRAVEL to somewhere beachy or someplace new!
> 
> Oh and have SEX. Finally! LOL


Yes, the sex thing definitely needs to be added to my list! It has been WAY too long!!!!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I didn't make any resolutions. Last year it was to visit two new places in my town every month. I would still like to keep the mindset of going to new places.

I think this has to be a year of self discovery. Discover my worth, discover what I need and want out of life, discover my career potential. The past couple years I feel I have stalled. I was/am dangerously close to settling and accepting mediocrity and that scared me.

I think there must be a reason that I feel mediocre is good enough for me. I need to address whatever is wrong on the inside. I hide it well but it's there and time to stop ignoring it while just hoping for the best. I have had some kick-ass years post divorce where I was making great progress in many ways I need to get back to that and find out why I stopped.

This isn't meant to be a downer - I'm just trying to find my way out of this blah space my head is in.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

To pay down some debt
Travel to a tropical location or two
Take my ex to court for contempt
Lose weight and get more active


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I think there must be a reason that I feel mediocre is good enough for me. I need to address whatever is wrong on the inside. I hide it well but it's there and time to stop ignoring it while just hoping for the best. I have had some kick-ass years post divorce where I was making great progress in many ways I need to get back to that and find out why I stopped.
> 
> This isn't meant to be a downer - I'm just trying to find my way out of this blah space my head is in.


Keep your head up EW and be gentle with yourself. Life can be very push/pull (two steps forward, one back) and you have a willing spirit to make the changes to create the life you want and are more than capable of doing so. 

December and holidays in general are a hard time of year for most I think, myself included.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Keep working on my degree and pay off some debt and TRAVEL to somewhere beachy or someplace new!
> 
> Oh and have SEX. Finally! LOL


Me, too, on all counts (except the degree, I'm done with that)! Definitely on the sex thing!!!

Also on my list:
- eat better and exercise -- aka treat my body with love and respect.
- better understand myself, why I do the things that I do, and repair the emotional damage from past relationships (marital and otherwise), and treat my soul/emotional self with love and respect.
- take care of my home/habitat, because I deserve better than what I've given myself
- learn Italian for reals, yo
- focus on my writing and expressing my creativity


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

For those of you looking to quit smoking, consider giving this a try:

Allen Carr's Easy Way to Stop Smoking: The Easyway To Stop Smoking: Allen Carr: 9780615482156: Amazon.com: Books

Books aren't for everyone, but it worked for me  And it really will be the best thing you've ever done. No joking around. I'm so happy I finally kicked it.

EDIT: Seriously. It makes you feel like if you can say goodby to smoking, you can accomplish anything you set your mind to. And the book really does make it easy.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

FeministInPink said:


> - learn Italian for reals, yo


:rofl:


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> FeministInPink said:
> 
> 
> > - learn Italian for reals, yo
> ...


Laugh all you want, I had my first class last night 

(I know you weren't laughing at the goal, just the way I said it  )


----------

